# Webalizer 2.21 is out why didn't put into portage?

## Idler921

Or how to make a custom ebuild with geoip patch   :Question: 

Anybody had done it ?

I simply edited the version number of the ebuild for 2.21 from the original 2.01, but the geoip lookup didn't work anymore.

----------

## desultory

You could file a version bump request, the maintainers are more likely to notice it there.

----------

